# My new used Onix...



## 853 (Feb 4, 2002)

It got delivered on the 24th and built on the 26th....
I've got about a hundred miles of riding, already on her.
My first Orbea....I'm really enjoying my first carbon bike, feels fast and smooth...
not sure if I should be on a 51 or the 54

here are the pictures...(still tweaking the fit)


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Not gaudy, just gorgeous.


----------



## Hardcore_freak (Aug 31, 2007)

i have the same bike as yours, mine's a 48.


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

Sweet bike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

